# This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight?



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

Yep - 9-1-1 - check this out....
http://www.nylottery.org/winner/c_winner.php














if it's real...how many people do you think won? Geez......


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (JettaManDan)*

Is this conspiracy theory or something?


----------



## Weakness (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (JettaManDan)*

Wow... that is all jacked up.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (Weakness)*

Woah








I wonder how many people won; I'm sure some people played 9-1-1 today.


----------



## Unique Bora (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (ASurroca)*

WOW 
....THAT IS STRANGE!!


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (2SlowBora)*

maybe one of the many innocent people who died helping people down staris, or rushed the hijackers to bring down the plain to save more lives..or maybe one of the kids in daycare..or maybe even one of the people who just happend to work in the wtc, maybe it was one of them saying thank you for not forgetting. thank you for all the love you have showen us..or maybe they were trying to say that they miss us and that they are ok now. cause thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (BgBmprBam)*

quote:[HR][/HR]maybe one of the many innocent people who died helping people down staris, or rushed the hijackers to bring down the plain to save more lives..or maybe one of the kids in daycare..or maybe even one of the people who just happend to work in the wtc, maybe it was one of them saying thank you for not forgetting. thank you for all the love you have showen us..or maybe they were trying to say that they miss us and that they are ok now. cause thats what it looks like to me.[HR][/HR]​dude...the hair on the back of my neck just went up...
bill


----------



## Skillz (May 4, 2002)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (jebglx)*

dude...the hair on the back of his neck just went up...










[Modified by N2ThaRed, 10:05 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (N2ThaRed)*

Haha i can see it now...Out of a possible 1 billion dollars you get..............2 and after taxes its $1.27 muwahaha


----------



## europeanspeed (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (iwanaleya)*

Put water in those ping-pong balls and they sink to the bottom. Why it wasn't 1-9-1 or 1-1-9? I couldn't tell you. 
Nate


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (europeanspeed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Put water in those ping-pong balls and they sink to the bottom. Why it wasn't 1-9-1 or 1-1-9? I couldn't tell you. 
Nate[HR][/HR]​yeah....i can understand it could be fixed i guess - but to have them come up in that order? not very likely....


----------



## Bjaardker (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (JettaManDan)*

Guess what else.... 
The S&P 500 opened for the day at 911 points.
Kinda freaky.


----------



## DownShift (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (Bjaardker)*

AND...the yankees won in the 11th inning.....


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

First person that posts any of that Nostrodomus crap gets slapped by every member in this forum.








But that's seriously freaky. Heck of a coincidence, but what if there are no coincidences?


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (Passater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]First person that posts any of that Nostrodomus crap gets slapped by every member in this forum.








But that's seriously freaky. Heck of a coincidence, but what if there are no coincidences?







[HR][/HR]​i hate that Nostrodomous crap too - i just thought it was a strange conincidence.....


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (Passater)*

quote:[HR][/HR]First person that posts any of that Nostrodomus crap gets slapped by every member in this forum.








But that's seriously freaky. Heck of a coincidence, but what if there are no coincidences?







[HR][/HR]​LOL!


----------



## BrandonC (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (iwanaleya)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Haha i can see it now...Out of a possible 1 billion dollars you get..............2 and after taxes its $1.27 muwahaha [HR][/HR]​Yeah....they actually stopped selling that number combination the day before (on the 10th) because so many people were playing it. The grand total if you played that combo in the pick 3 was $500 each. Not too much!








Very, very strange though....


----------



## GMoney (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY*









The video of the drawing is available here:
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/nyslottery1.html 
Pretty bizarre stuff...


----------



## vwvr6vw (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (BrandonC)*

The reason the take would only be $500 is that the odds of winning are 1/1000(0-999). The state takes half and the winners take half. That's how it's always been for the pick 3. The reason the state stopped selling the combo was that if 911 came, which it did, the state has to pay out $500 to everyone that picked it. It would be too big of a financial risk to let too many people pick the same number. Most of the other lotery games don't matter because they're based on the money raised for that game and thus the payout will never be greater than the take. It's definetly pretty freaky if it wasn't set up though. Statisticly, 911 should only come up on Sept. 11 every 1000 years.


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (vwvr6vw)*

So the NY lottery was 911
The Yankees score was 5 - 4 (9) in the 11th inning
Mets played last night, had 11 hits in 9 innings....the pitcher has a 9-11 record now







WEIRD!!


----------



## MZMDCM99 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (hoTTub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So the NY lottery was 911
The Yankees score was 5 - 4 (9) in the 11th inning
Mets played last night, had 11 hits in 9 innings....the pitcher has a 9-11 record now







WEIRD!![HR][/HR]​


----------



## Mark1 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (MZMDCM99)*

A certain bunch of accountants and stockbrokers in the afterlife are giggling uncontrollably right now...


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (Mark1)*

aww...now you got ME all giggly thanks


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (BgBmprBam)*


----------



## john green (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (hoTTub)*

whoaaa!


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (JettaManDan)*

i would like to know what the real odds are of that number coming up on that specific day...
really...i would like to know, because that is just crazy


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (user name unknown)*

I think there were so many people that won the pick three that the earnings went down from $500 to $300. Something like that. It was on the news, but I wasn't paying much attention


----------



## KidComet (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: This is messed up - guess what the Pick 3 Lotto #'s for NY were tonight? (ASurroca)*

heard it on the radio this morning, something like 500+ winners of the 9-11-02 pick 3 lottery. or was it 50+? i don't remember.
someone made a reference to a certain # of accountants giggling up in heaven. i think you may be right!
LET'S ROLL!


----------

